# Excited about Ave of the Oaks Century



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone else doing it? Amazing scenery, feels like your far away from So Cal. Only a metric century but 6000'+ of climbing delight.

http://www.avenueoftheoaks.com/


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

hello…hello…Looks like I'll have all the rest stop bananas to myself.


----------

